# Anybody watchin Heroes?



## lightnlovly (Oct 10, 2006)

I am addicted to this show now.....I watch it every Monday!!!  I tend to talk alot and I am sooo quiet during this show--my friends laugh about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Has anybody else watched it?  What are your thoughts on it?  Let's chat people


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry I can't be of much help about the show, but I can tell you one thing for sure...my husband is ADDICTED to that show!  I can't even peel him away from the darn TV...he's glued to it.  Drives me insane.  I suppose I should watch it and see what the big deal is...lol...


----------



## luckyme (Oct 10, 2006)

I really like this show and I think it is getting better every week. I dont think you can miss even 1 week of this show and be able to keep up.


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL i am *OBSESSED* with this show! i find it so fascinating. i also insist on complete silence when i watch it and i usually sit about 6inches from the screen! something new just seems to come out every week! def a must-see!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2006)

it's AWESOME! dh and i watch it every monday, and if we're not home, we tivo it! i can't wait to see how the story plays out!


----------



## MACActress (Oct 10, 2006)

I really like it, but I've yet to see this week's episode. But the 2nd episode was waaaayyy too gore-y for me. 

My friend really confused me about it though. I know, or am 90% sure it's been set for a second season, but 2 days after the first episode she started saying about how she loves the show but its gone after 7 episodes? Some people can be weird sometimes.


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 11, 2006)

I have to say that Hiro (the lil japanese guy) is my fave character...he cracks me up!!!  When he called the artist guy and was jabbering on in Japanese, like dude was gonna understand!!  The show is very creative I hope that they go another season.  This week's episode ended on a crazy note---I can't wait til Monday!:nana:


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2006)

^ i know! that was so funny! he's annoying but in a cute way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE claire! i can't wait to see how they all come into their "powers" and kick some ass!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 11, 2006)

I love Heroes!  Hiro is so funny.  I think the girl who lives next to where Mohinder's father lived before he died is a plant.  (Not the green leafy kind, but the subversive kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).  I think she is one of the bad guys.  

Yeah, how is Claire going to explain coming back to life after pulling a tree out of her head and waking up splayed open on an autopsy table??

Which super power do you want?  For me, it would definitely be a toss up between hearing others thoughts (good God,that would amuse me to no end) and controlling time/teleporting (I would finally get all the sleep I needed.  Then wake up and teleport my ass to someplace nice and have a little fun).


----------



## Jaim (Oct 12, 2006)

I love this show.


----------



## Katura (Oct 12, 2006)

LOVE it! I was bummed when the last episode was over, I was left wanting more!


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I love Heroes!  Hiro is so funny.  I think the girl who lives next to where Mohinder's father lived before he died is a plant.  (Not the green leafy kind, but the subversive kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).  I think she is one of the bad guys.  

Yeah, how is Claire going to explain coming back to life after pulling a tree out of her head and waking up splayed open on an autopsy table??

Which super power do you want?  For me, it would definitely be a toss up between hearing others thoughts (good God,that would amuse me to no end) and controlling time/teleporting (I would finally get all the sleep I needed.  Then wake up and teleport my ass to someplace nice and have a little fun)._

 
I am very curious to see how Claire is going to explain being gutted and coming back to life!  

As for powers...I definitely want controlling time and teleporting!!!  Shoot, I'd do it now and be chillin on a beach in Hawaii sippin a maitai! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should be tryin to have Claire's power cuz Lord knows I'm clumsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <---That's me


----------



## labwom (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so addicted to this show!!! So is my boyfriend but he never gets home till after it is over so I have to tivo it and watch something else for an hour until he gets home then watch it with him! Hiro is my favorite also! His character is way cute! I also like Peter! If you missed an episode I know you can go to nbc.com and watch them so if you need to catch up... I can't wait to see how everything turns out!


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 24, 2006)

Another great episode last night!!  They know how to keep me hooked! So I'm really trying to figure out the deal with Claire's father---Is he the enemy?  I thought he had that crazy guy he hangs out with kill the cop--but obviously not...I need more info!!!  LOL I also was crackin up when Hiro called Peter "up, up and away"  Too funny!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2006)

The show goes way too fast!  It seems like it just started and then all of the sudden it's over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This show has officially taken the place of Lost as my #1 fave show.  

P.S.  I have changed my mind about the super hero power that I want.  I think I would like the blond stripper girl's (Nikki?) power of having the alter ego that protects her.  I would have my alter ego clean the catbox.


----------



## Katura (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_  I would have my alter ego clean the catbox.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol....I'd have my alter ego do alot of that stuff... haha


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_P.S.  I have changed my mind about the super hero power that I want.  I think I would like the blond stripper girl's power of having the alter ego that protects her.  I would have my alter ego clean the catbox.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 I LOVE IT!!!
I would have her go to work and clean my house!!


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 2, 2006)

I love Heroes! I definitely think it is getting better each week.  I haven't watched this past episode, I think I'll have time tonight, really looking forward to it.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 3, 2006)

Someone told me the other day that I look like Hiro's girlfriend (who is she by the way? I've never seen the show...) so now I have to watch it


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 4, 2006)

This show is brilliant. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 5, 2006)

I kept hearing so much hype about this show and I finally downloaded all the episodes.  I ended up watching them all in a marathon like a junkie.  OMG it's so good.  I totally get why everyone's talking about this show.  I'm not typically into sci-fi shows but I'm hooked on Heroes.  

I want to know what Claire's father's deal is.  Obviously he's a bad guy but how does he know about them and who does he work for?  I want to scream at the TV... Claire, run away, he's evil.  Save yourself!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't wait for the next episode!  I would say hurry up already, but that would mean that it was Monday and the weekend was over.  The duality of it!


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_LOL i am *OBSESSED* with this show! i find it so fascinating. i also insist on complete silence when i watch it and i usually sit about 6inches from the screen! something new just seems to come out every week! def a must-see!_

 
eeeeeeehehehehehehe. so. totally. true.

<3 this show. it's so much better than anything else out there and i agree with everyone else that Hiro is FARKING ADORABLE. i'm catching up and i'm only on episode 5, but so far, this is my favorite show, hands down.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok someone explain to me what Nikki's? power is exactly... I haven't watched enough to get it.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2006)

^ Niki's altar ego "Jessica" comes takes over whenever someone tries to hurt Niki. she's the badass version of Niki! she frickin KICKS ASS! dude, and micah has powers too?!?!?! frickin killer! i LOVVVVE this show


----------



## aziza (Dec 5, 2006)

I watch Heroes faithfully every Monday and I love it! Last night's episode blew my mind...especially when Peter passed out and had that crazy dream. I'm intrigued
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hiro is definitely my favorite too...he's so goofy! I wonder what's going to happen with Nikki/Jessica (Nessica?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## jenii (Dec 5, 2006)

I really like Heroes. It's a great show, and the superpowers are handled so well. It's not all stupid and heavy-handed like Smallville.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 5, 2006)

love love LOVE this show!
my husband and I are addicted to Heroes like crack


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 5, 2006)

dis u watch the season finale on monday?!?!?!?! wth??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peter is the bomb?? huh?? and how the heck did syler pull eden thru the window???? i can't believe she killed herself


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

That whole Silar reaching through the window startled me so bad that I jumped!  What is going on with Claire's dad and the Haitian?  Dammit!  We have to wait until 1/22!


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 6, 2006)

I just finished watchin the finale online cuz I had to work late yesterday..OMG!!!!!  What a way to keep you hooked....So If Syler killed Eden--he now has her power....thats bad bizness for everyone else!!!!  And the Haitian dude finally spoke--and by doin that he has managed to confuse me agian...what is his deal?  I am in overload right now....Man, I can't wait til January 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I need more!! (HEEHEEHEE---IT IS JUST LIKE CRACK LOL)


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 8, 2006)

Sylar did not kill Eden, she killed herself so that he wouldn't absorb her power (and a good thing she did too, the guy is scary), it is explained on the interactive comic on the official website when Claire's father goes to visit Eden's father to tell him his daughter is dead.

I am so obsessed with this show.

This year is all about Heroes, Ugly Betty and Nana.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG!!!!!  I love this show....I watch it and record it on dvr every monday.  Thank god for Dvr because i fell asleep during the last episode but i plan on watching it again over the weekend!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_Sylar did not kill Eden, she killed herself so that he wouldn't absorb her power (and a good thing she did too, the guy is scary), it is explained on the interactive comic on the official website when Claire's father goes to visit Eden's father to tell him his daughter is dead....._

 
Damn!  I am going to watch the episode again and check out the website.  Thanks for the tip! :notworthy:


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 10, 2006)

You're welcome.

The whole waiting a month and a half for new episodes is driving me nuts though, I wanna watch more!


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 11, 2006)

Kiseki said:


> Sylar did not kill Eden, she killed herself so that he wouldn't absorb her power (and a good thing she did too, the guy is scary), it is explained on the interactive comic on the official website when Claire's father goes to visit Eden's father to tell him his daughter is dead.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're right!!  she did kill herself!   Good eye! It was on again this weekend, so I got a chance to check it out! That eased my mind a bit---Sylar didn't get her power


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 22, 2007)

Finally---Hereos returns!!!

It felt like forever ---waiting over a month!  I'm excited!!! Only a few more hours til my next hit----Oh I mean til it premieres


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_Finally---Hereos returns!!!

It felt like forever ---waiting over a month!  I'm excited!!! Only a few more hours til my next hit----Oh I mean til it premieres
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
OMG!  So glad you posted this.  I almost forgot!!  (Very long day at work).  

Yeeeaahhh!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this show!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 22, 2007)

CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2007)

EEEP just watched season 1 first two episodes and I'm already hooooked. Must.Get.TiVo.


----------



## adorkable (Jan 29, 2007)

Hands down the best new show this year. I have every episode saved on my DVR!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 29, 2007)

Heros is my new addiction. Me and the hubby watch it like it's the Gospel. Every episode, we're like "I wanna DO THAT!"

Anyways, my favs have to be Hiro Nakamura (I'm a sucker for asian men anyways, and he is just too cute!), then Micah, then Peter.

And has anyone else noticed how INVOLVED Simone is? It's almost like she's a catalyst. I LOVE it. lol

Claire's dad is simply freaky... hands down. If you want to know about a new character coming up, the "Wireless" graphic novel is on their website, and it is AWESOME. She won't be coming in the show for a few more episodes but her power is hands down what I would want. (She controls all the computer stuff like intel, emails *she can send emails with her mind for FRICK SAKE)

So glad to know I'm not the only one who needs a Heros fix


----------



## adorkable (Jan 31, 2007)

It seems like everyone is now trying to figure out who Claire's real dad is. Some people think it's Nathan; others think it's her adoptive father Mr. Bennet. In the previews for next week, they showed the arm of a man wearing a dress shirt and a nice watch and said something along the lines of, "now that you've met Claire's mommy, wait 'til you meet her real dad." I think it would be crazy if it was Nathan.

If any of you are on Vox, check out http://heroes.groups.vox.com!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Sorry I can't be of much help about the show, but I can tell you one thing for sure...my husband is ADDICTED to that show!  I can't even peel him away from the darn TV...he's glued to it.  Drives me insane.  I suppose I should watch it and see what the big deal is...lol..._

 
Hahahaha ur husband.......... My husband too..... he turns the computer off so that way his friends dont IM him.. he wont even go to the gym at his reugular time.. he has to wait until he has seen the show.  MEN i Tell ya lol


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorkable* 

 
_It seems like everyone is now trying to figure out who Claire's real dad is. Some people think it's Nathan; others think it's her adoptive father Mr. Bennet. In the previews for next week, they showed the arm of a man wearing a dress shirt and a nice watch and said something along the lines of, "now that you've met Claire's mommy, wait 'til you meet her real dad." I think it would be crazy if it was Nathan.

If any of you are on Vox, check out http://heroes.groups.vox.com!_

 
I thought the same thing!  I think it's Nathan.  Claire's mom has an awesome power too tho!  Fire starter..crazy!  Dang!  Is it Monday yet?


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## TangoMango (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't believe Simone died. Oh and I love Hiro.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 5, 2007)

we watchin right now. woot woot


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 5, 2007)

Oops, sorry if I ruined it for anyone. Heroes airs on Sundays here in Canada, a day before it orginally airs in the States.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 5, 2007)

oh no its okay Simone died last monday.... tonights episode is about mr. Bennets new partner as the shape shifter  turned into Simone to save issac from the poilce... ohhh anyhow comerical is over gots to watch more now


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 6, 2007)

cant wait till tonight =]


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for the upcoming episodes! I wonder what the season finale will be like?

Sorry, I meant that Heroes airs a day earlier in Canada than the States. I'm gonna have to refrain from posting any spoilers until everyone else watches.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 6, 2007)

yesterday was the season finale for the states....... ummm with out giving tooo much info.  (it was really good!) pissed b.c it was so good and i wanted to see more ,  but i have to wait till april bummer


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 6, 2007)

I have decided that they are off until April just to piss me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol .  Really tho-----that was a GREAT episode!  I was hoping that Simone wasn't dead.  There were lots of suprises too tho...Peter and Nathan's mom 4 one!  That caught me off guard!  Since I now have to wait for April--my mind is going to go wild with what happened at the end of the show....I can't take it:tease: !


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, what are they thinking going on hiatus until April??? 

Is it wrong that I think the guy who plays Sylar is incredibly hot? Why do I always go for the brain-eating psychopaths?


----------



## labwom (Mar 6, 2007)

It's not wrong Bottleblack!! I think Sylar it hot too!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_It's not wrong Bottleblack!! I think Sylar it hot too!!!_

 
I think Mohinder is a hottie.


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 6, 2007)

I was scared last night!  Please don't take my eye candy!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 23, 2007)

Woooo hooo anyone else excited??? Heros tonight


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just going to search for this thread!!!   I am sooooo excited!  Finally, it's time to save the world lol!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 24, 2007)

this is the BEST show on tv!. i cant wait until next week when the 5 yr thing happens.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 25, 2007)

I will miss Isaac. I liked him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody else wonder what creepy grandma's power is?


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

i LOVE heroes. after the OC ended i picked up on this one.. my boyfriend told me about it. complete opposite of the oc, but by far my favorite show. <3


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah I totally can't believe that Isaac died =(

I've heard lots of rumors up ahead including a relatonship between Nikki/Jessica and Peter...woah!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 26, 2007)

I so love this show.  I wish my sig. other would caught up on watching the past shows so I could have someone to talk about it with.  No one I know watches the show.


----------



## goink (Apr 26, 2007)

kaliraksha: i think so? i saw them kissing in the previews.

i think angela petrelli (sp) has a travelling power. paris? hmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




isaac knows more than the rest (except for linderman) knows. he figured out how to stop sylar.

these are my theories..hehe


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 18, 2007)

I had to get this started back up since we only have 6 days until Season 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'll admit as the days get closer --I get more and more juiced!  I watched the preview earlier and it only fueled my fire!!!

Check out the myspace exclusive clip!!

I know that it is an all new story and of course some new characters....any predictions for the new season????  Which characters are you waiting to catch up with?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the countdown begins.....


----------



## sabn786 (Sep 18, 2007)

i loveeeeee this show..my sister watched it from the beginning...and me an my cousin just rented the whole season in these last 2-3 weeks and watched every episode..it is sooooo good..and i absolutely loveeeee mohinder and peter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...cant wait for season two next week!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 25, 2007)

AHHH i just found this thread and HEROES is te best show ever...just wached the first episode of season 2...AHH im not sure ow i feel about it...and nathan looks like poo...im so happy i bought the first season soo yah cant wait till next monday...oh and DL wasnt in this episode so im depressed b/c i dont kno if hes alive yet...i hope he didnt die b/c he def. got shot on the last episode of season 1...e better be alvie b/c hes sooo sexy...thats all 4 my ramblings


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 25, 2007)

oh and one more thing 2 addd......hayden and milo (aka peter and claire) are dating in real life..and i soooo saw it coming ....ahh i love it even tho shes 18 nd hes 30 they are effin cuteee!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm worried about DL too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hereos always manages to keep me in suspense!!!!  Peter all chained up---Hiro's dad getting killed...who did it? Hiro tho ALWAYS does it for me!  I laugh soooo hard when I watch him.  The look on his face when he found out his "hero" was an English man lol


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_oh and one more thing 2 addd......hayden and milo (aka peter and claire) are dating in real life..and i soooo saw it coming ....ahh i love it even tho shes 18 nd hes 30 they are effin cuteee!!_

 
I can't lie...I kinda wanted them to hook up on the show (at first), then they ended up being related..that changed the game of course


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_I can't lie...I kinda wanted them to hook up on the show (at first), then they ended up being related..that changed the game of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO so did I!!! but then he was her uncle so i was like eww...NO lol


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 10, 2007)

i'm soooo addicted it's not even funny!!!!!!!!!

this new season has already blown me away!!


----------



## revinn (Jan 4, 2008)

Soo, I read in an interview that we've already seen Angela Petrelli's power onscreen..Peter can use it already. Which makes me think it's obviously precognitive DREAMS. Not the painting, those dreams like the one where he found out he would be the bomb. He's been able to do that since the first episode, and we haven't met a character he could have absorbed it from.. So maybe he got it from his mama?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 8, 2008)

i thought her power might have had something to do with memories, because she like touched peter in the future when he didnt remember himself and then he remembered everything?


the strike needs to end because im fiending for some more sexy milo ventimiglia


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG OMG i just had to add this even though its kinda random....i was at a mall food court over the Christmas break and i was swaitng for this guy in front of me to move so I could get lemonade  and omg he looked just like....SYLAR!!!  i freaked out nd my sister noticed the freaked out look on my face and was like "whats wrong?" nd im like "that guy looks like SYLAR!!!!" and she and the other girls we were with looked at him and we were all just like OMG...b/c he looked exactly like him....just thought i would share lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 1, 2008)

:BUMP: 

Ok, so I just discovered and am absolutely 100% addicted to and obsessed with this show. I just watched all of seasons 1 and 2 (what aired of it) in a span of 4 days. I CANNOT GET ENOUGH! Not enough thoughts on season 2 in this thread. Anybody?

Ugh, milo is just too hot, i can't stand it! And Hayden- i love her! She is so wholesome and adorable. Mohinder- geeky but totally hot. Sylar- i wish he would die already! He is pure evil!! Any redeeming qualities that his good looks may have are killed by his black soul!

Ok, and the twins. I do not get their powers. One can kill when her eyes turn black, the other one only has the ability to calm her down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And holy crap, KENZO IS ADAM?!?!?! *note- i still have 5 episodes to go in season 2*


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Bump-biddity-bump-biddity Bump Frikkin Bump!!!!






HEROES IS GOIN DOOOOOWWWNNNN!!!!






 YA MON!

I'm so super excited!  Are you super excited?!?!?!?  Who all is SUPER EXCITED!!!!

*yeah, i kinda like this show alot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 2, 2008)

I love this show... we won't be getting it here for a few more months... it sometimes sucks being in the UK.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE this programme. It is the best thing ever. I cant wait till it comes back to the UK. Peter is sooooooo hot!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 2, 2008)

Me tooooooo! And if it's true that Seth Green is coming in to the show I may just faint!


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

****MAY BE A SPOILER, WARNING!!!!*****
SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited for season 3, the first 13 episodes will be a "villians" story arc but the story arc will conclude in 13 episodes and the remaining episodes will have another story arc. From watching the promos for season three, i get that there is a place much like batman's gotham arkym (?) asylum where the company including angela had locked up powerful super powered people becuase they used there powder for the worse, they some how breakout and reek havoc, with sylar back im assuming he eitther befirends a rag tag group to go against the "good hereoes" or he goes crazy and kills alot of them for their powers. or maybe both?......niki does survive last seasons cliff hanger as she is seen alive in the promo, kristen bell's character is seen telling sylar in a darkly lit room "im not scared of you". Mohinder gets a super power and starts a romance with maya....angela petrelli might turn evil. peter may have been the one to shoot his brother twist is he had come from the future........Anywho im super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN, that was one helluva post MACgirl....and I thank you for that


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh man, it's back tonight! I need some more Sylar in my life. And I really hope this season will make up for the horrible second season. It does look good.


----------



## Janice (Sep 22, 2008)

omg omg omg I can't wait for tonight!! SQUEEEEEE


----------



## couturesista (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank the Lawd I'm off the overnight shift.  I love the Fall, hot fashion, makeup and good t.v.!!!! I've been watching reruns just to stay on top of things, cause u know if u miss one epi ur LOST, speaking of LOST, I can't wait for this show either!


----------



## Dice1233 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank god heroes is back!!  I think I need to rewatch seasons 1 and 2 though!  And rumors of Seth Green????  Oh, I hope so!!


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG its about to start in like 5 minutes. Cant wait


----------



## carandru (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG I love heroes!!!  I DVRed the premiere and have watched it twice.  Man, I am so lost with this new story line though.  Can't wait to see how it all plays out, cuz it has to be interesting. 

I can't believe Sylar got Claire's healing ability..... how in the world can they stop him now?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2008)

Seth Green and Breckin Meyer will be joining Heroes this season. They'll have a multi-episode storyline and play two comic-book aficionados who cross paths with one of the heroes, though it's not certain right now which of the heroes they'll interact with, in what way, or what their character names are going to be.


----------



## Nush (Sep 24, 2008)

Ohhhh you guys in the states are so lucky, i'm still waiting (for yonksss) for it to air in the UK.  Tempted to download and watch in advance....?! Enjoy!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 26, 2008)

I d/l'ed. It won't come out here for a while either.

Anyway;

I despised the first episode, thought it was pretty crap all around with storylines jumping about and crazy mad-scientist Mohinder making another (!!!) bad decision. Ep. 2 made up for it; it flowed a lot better, the acting was better- especially Claire, Mrs Petrelli who is always one scary bitch, and naturally HRG- and it had Matt talking to a turtle. I LOLed. I wonder if Tracy is really just Tracy? And if Sylar is really... y'know? Ooooh.

I am holding out hope that it will be more cohesive than Season 2, and just, y'know, not shit. That would be nice.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

I looooove Heroes!!!
lol @ Parkman talking to the turtle.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_lol @ Parkman talking to the turtle._

 
that part was effin hilarious! i totally laughed out loud!! hahaha totally didn't expect the humor!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm soo freakin excited about this season. I'm happy to see the guy from The Wire ( Marlo) Hereos too! Though I'm not sure what his power is. When Peter's mom flashed foreward she saw all the "villians" had escaped and (Marlo) was the one killing Claire. Very interesting! How wild is it that Claire's mom is back!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2008)

Heroes starts on Wednesday here... i can't wait to watch it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2008)

I have decided that I need to rent the previous seasons and rewatch them.  The strike that shortened the previous season and created such a gap bewteen seasons caused me to forget everything.  The show is so intricate that it's hard to remember it all!!!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm soo freakin excited about this season. I'm happy to see the guy from The Wire ( Marlo) Hereos too! Though I'm not sure what his power is. When Peter's mom flashed foreward she saw all the "villians" had escaped and (Marlo) was the one killing Claire. Very interesting! How wild is it that Claire's mom is back!_

 
His name is Knox, and apparently his power is turning people's fear into his own strength, which is an interesting ability. Oh, and although we barely saw him on screen, another one of the villains is played by Andre Royo - Bubbles! So I'm really excited. Lots of The Wire actors have been popping up on television lately. Bunny on Prison Break, Daniels on Lost and Fringe, Michael on 90210... Lovely.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW ^^^ BUBS is on Hereos too? Thanks 4 the info on his character! I love Andre Royo he's an excellent actor. Hector ( Knox, Marlo) is soo freakin hot I can't stand it. His power sounds very interesting. What is up with Nikki, does she have more than 2 personalities now? What ever happened to her son and his cousin, her power seemed cool too. Maybe she will be one of the villians too! Thanks for the


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 3, 2008)

I have finally caught up after no power and I'm super excited about this season...the villans are making this season fresh and like the first season IMO.  I'm curious what Claire is up to with that file box......AND where is future Peter taking now Peter...AND how many Nikki/Jessica's are there?  HMMMM...lots more questions, but I'm too excited to think, lol


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 4, 2008)

<My Thoughts on season 3:

I loved the season premire and currently just watched the third episode. The villians story arc is playing out pretty well, reven though some of the villians were cuaght quickly or killed (jesse, the guy who moves things with his mind), i never forgot that angela said TWEVE villians escaped....leaving 7 of them out there. Sylar threw me for a loop, i kind of got his power was a craving or a "hunger" for more power, didnt really know how that works out but ok. Next episode we see him cooking and smiling?? WTF? i do however think he makes a pivotal role in these villians either banding with them or going agianst them, as seen in angelas dream, while the heroes have fallen only sylar can stop him, but who will stop him?. The whole tracy/niki thing was a little confusing as i was a fan of niki! she is very much dead and tracy has to be her twin "jessica" renamed tracy struass, btw her power kicks ass. I loved the little screen time micah had, i know he is going to fight agianst the villians or have some part in it. Mohinder is EFFIN hot as hell, where can i find me a forgien man like that please??? i cant belive he would be dumb enough to want to give people powers after everything sylar has done, but with all the research he has done from his father, i think he looks for an accpetance and peace and feels that is the only way to one up his fatther and play god so to speak, is he going to turn into a beast?. Maya needs more screen time and needs to use her powers to help agiansnt villians soon! i think claire will open the box to go after these villians or possible just learn to counter attack the villians as the files may contian their strengths and weaknesses. OR she is going to try to find other gifted people who want to help her? future peter, go away, you keep messing everything up! elle, be careful dont die! even thought you prob will as you areo nly contracted 4 more eppys! kristen bell said her end of the show will reveal a connection between her, peter and claire, and she gets close to claire. Im glad claires mom is back, needed to turn that heat up! wheres little molly? matt parkman turns evil!!! are there going to be new heroes? i guess we will find out!


----------



## trammie (Oct 4, 2008)

wHATT??? Parkman turns evil? NOOO he was soo good. I wonder why the Haitian needed the formula. This seasons awesome! keeps you guessing hehehe.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 4, 2008)

YES  MOHINDER IS HOT! I always found him extremely attractive, but when he was all oiled and muscled up it just intensified! ( OK, I need to calm down now.) WOAH CHYLE!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't used a bbcode forum for eons, so this question makes me feel like an amateur, but is there any way to spoiler tag text here? I have an answer for something upthread, but it contains a small spoiler and I don't want to ruin the fun for anyone.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

Whyyyyy would Hiro hurt Ando??? 

I hope that wasn't real...


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I haven't used a bbcode forum for eons, so this question makes me feel like an amateur, but is there any way to spoiler tag text here? I have an answer for something upthread, but it contains a small spoiler and I don't want to ruin the fun for anyone._

 
No, sorry we don't have the spoiler tag on this forum.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, WHAT IS GOING ON!! I'm so confused, Parkman's dad is working with Mr. Pattrelli? and he's on life support? This show has so many twist and turns. For a moment I really thought Mr. Pattrelli had killed all of them, including Angela but it was just a vision. With all these past characters resurfacing,I can't keep it straight. I love the new characters the puppetmaster, OMG how cool is his power and the guy who creates vortexes, I felt so sad for him. Do u guys really believe that Sylar is reformed? I want to but as u know anything can happen. Where is Micah?


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ OMG I know! Yeah, I guess they are working together, and if you saw the trailer for next week, it goes further 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I really hate that puppetmaster! So creepy, and he gets worse next week; OH THE HORROR!! I think Sylar is really trying to get better with his 'hunger', and I'm wondering if it's stil going to trun out like the last time we went into the future and he has a son and everything, and he's all under control. Oh and I'm not liking how Mohinder is acting;his new personality and such. So I'm guessing he's considered a 'villian' now because of what he's doing (and going to do).

Oh, Micah. Well I know he's still alive, bacause when Tracey went to go see Niki, he wad there. I'm guessing he's still living the his dad's mum and them?...not sure though.

If you want to see the eps. for next week (after Angels & Monsters) here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l4ProLlD0w


----------



## carandru (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't take it. I'm so confused about everything that is going on right now.  All of the new characters popping up (which I like) and all of the old characters coming back ... I just don't know who is on what side anymore.  

And please, how can Surresh become a villain?  And yea, Maya was too nice for her own good.  I was happy that she high tailed it out of there the first time.  But I was soooooo mad at her for going back!  And clearly, this guy is tripping so he would have gotten no "control" of my power from me if I was Maya. Or maybe she can't run and do her black eyed thing at the same time?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 17, 2008)

omg. I love this show so much. Before this season I never thought that Mohinder was hot, but he looked damn good this season so far...minus the creepy insect ability/mutation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is one of those shows that just leaves you wanting more at the end...Every Monday I get so excited for it to come on! It almost makes Monday my favourite day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and am I the only one who thought that Sylar looked hot in that suit?!?!?! hehe


----------

